# bearded dragon colours



## ajandj (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, l'm new here and new to bearded dragons. I have just applied for a basic licence. I have an enclosure and everything l need except for a UV bulb. Anyway, what l really want to know is colouring of bearded dragons. A pet shop guy told me that northerns turn red as they get older. Is this true? The ones l have seen are all babys and northerns and easterns look the same. Do they all change colour as they get bigger and how will l know what colour they will turn?

Cheers,
Jane


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Central beardies (pogona vitticeps) are the ones that tend to colour up the best, easterns (pogona barbata) stay browny/grey, pretty rare to get colours although i have seen some pics of coloured easterns.

Centrals come in yellow/red/orange/white and normal, normal being grey.

if youre looking at babies the best way to know what colour to expect is to view the parents,...most speople will advertise as 'hatchies from red parents' or something like that.

if youre buying from a petshop you'll have to believe what they tell you regarding the parents colouring.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 14, 2011)

what chris said and also make sure you view the parents of what you buying.... alot of advertised "yellow beardies" just look grey instead of the bright lemon yellow they should!


----------



## Wally (Jun 14, 2011)

Some hatchies will show very early signs of colour, others will develop it a bit later. And pairings of coloured parents will produce hatchies that show no colour, so viewing the parents may not be an indication of anything. You can generally get an idea fairly early on what hatchies will be what.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 16, 2011)

Do pygmy bearded dragons have any colours morphs other than normal?


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 16, 2011)

Not really, some people are working with pale 'hypo' henrylawsoni, but only the centrals come in the bright yellows and red.

There are some smaller P. michelli that are quite colorful but they don't come up for sale very often. 




BigWillieStyles said:


> Do pygmy bearded dragons have any colours morphs other than normal?


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 16, 2011)

wild colour




red




yellow




white

all images from google hope this helps you out a bit


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> wild colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i would kill for a red one like that


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 16, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> i would kill for a red one like that


 
Wouldn't have to lol... just find the right breeder. I have actually seen ones with a deeper red than that. If you really want a deep red BD find Rick Walker line red BDs.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 16, 2011)

The red one's underweight.
On the topic of _Pogona_, have there ever been Small-scaled Bearded Dragon/Kimberley Bearded Dragons (_Pogona microlepidota_) in captivity (including zoos, collecters w/e)?


----------



## Wally (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my boys.View attachment 205833
View attachment 205834
View attachment 205835


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 16, 2011)

are they from rick walker wally76?


----------



## Wally (Jun 16, 2011)

He wasn't purchased from Rick and I'm unsure of his origins.


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 16, 2011)

my pair


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 16, 2011)

someone was selling albinos on this site a lil while back i didnt think there where any?


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2011)

Helikanon,
I love yours 
white beardies are the only ones I like,
soooo cute!

The yellow eye band on the second one is nice too!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 16, 2011)

Albino dragons don't really work what with the UVA/UVB requirements and the like. That's why albino snakes are good.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 16, 2011)

Helikaon, your 2 are adorable!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 16, 2011)

Albino beardies have never been bred only produced (i.e. the albinos themselves have never lived to adulthood).

That wild colour one looks a lot whiter than any of the wilds I have seen, they vary a lot in colour in the wild too. The ones in Western SA are the source of the captive brick red ones like what are bred by Rick Walker.


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for the nice comments guys, heres a pic of some of last seasons bubs. hopefully they will breed for me again, this yearprobably only gonna incubate one clutch though beardies take a lot of my time.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh i found the link to those albinos and hets for sale on here if you guys are interested 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-reptiles-insects-5371/central-bearded-dragon-66-poss-160781/


----------



## GeneticProject (Jun 16, 2011)

Read the for sale post carefully mate, there not selling albinos. Only 66% hets.

Cheers Barf


----------

